# ادوات القياس في المشغل الهندسي



## ظل الياسمين * (21 مارس 2011)

عمليات القياس
:56:

المقدمة:
من المبادىء الأساسية الهامة في عملية القياس هو استخدام أدوات أو أجهزة مناسبة للأجزاء المراد قياسها، ويتم اختيار الأدوات أوالأجهزة حسب أهمية هذه الأجزاء، من حيث تركيبها أو طريقة تشغيلها لتحقيق درجة الدقة المطلوبة.
يتناول هذا التقرير عرض لأكثر أنواع أدوات وأجهزة القياس المستخدمة في الورش الميكانيكية والمصانع الإنتاجية مثل القدمات ذات الورنية بأنواعها وأشكالها المختلفة،الميكرومترات بأنواعها وأشكالها المختلفة، قوالب القياس، محددات القياس.

وحدات القياس measuring unitsتقوم عملية القياس أساسا على إجراء مقارنة بين أبعاد المنتجات وعدد من وحات القياس، وهذه الوحدات لابد أن تكون ذات قيم ثابتة ومحددة.
وتختلف وحدات القياس المستخدمة في النظام الانكليزي English system عن الوحدات المستخدمة في النظام الفرنسي (المتري) metric system، الذي اصبح النظام المتبع عالميا.
يعتمد النظام الفرنسي على وحدة (المتر) meter لقياس الأطوال، والتي حددت دولياعام 1983 كونها تساوي طول المسافة التي يقطعها الضوء في الفراغ خلال مدة مقدارها 299 792 458/1 من الثانية.
وعن المتر حددت وحدات طولية أكبر وأقل منه اعتمادا عالى النظام العشري، بحيث تكون النسبة بينهما اساسها الرقم (10) مرفوعا الى أس معين يحدد اسم ومقدار وحدة القياس، ومثال ذلك (السنتيمتر) centimeter يساوي وحدات المتر*10-2 ، (والكيلومتر) kilometer يساوي وحدة المتر*103 .
أن اكثر الوحدات الطولية الشائعة الاستعمال في مجال هندسة الإنتاج هي المتر والسنتيمتر والمليمتر، وهذه الوحدة الأخيرة تساوي جزء من الالف من المتر.
الخطأ في القياس وأسبابه:لا يمكن أن تكون أية عملية من عمليات القياس دقيقة بشكل مطلق، حيث هناك دائما بعض الأخطاء في القياس، تمثل الفرق بين القيمة المقاسة والقيمة الحقيقية، وهذا الخطأ يكون ناتج عن الأسباب التالية:

أن بعض الاخطاء الحاصلة بقياس الابعاد يكون سببها أداة القياس نفسها كالآتي:
- دقة أداة القياس: عند أستخدام أداة قياس ذات دقة قليلة، فأنها تعطي قيمة ذات دقة أقل مما لو أستخدمت أداق قياس أخرى.
- بليان wear أجزاء أداة القياس: بسبب الإستخدام وتحرك الأجزاء فإن البليان الذي يحصل يسبب أخطاء عند القياس.
- الخطأ في مركزية محاور دوران أجزاء القياس أ ارتكاز أجزائها يسبب ظهور الخطأ عند القياس.
- الخطأ الصفري: وهو عبارة عن مقدار القراءة بأداة أو جهاز القياس بالوقت الذي يجب أن تكون مقدار القراءة مساويا للصفر.
لذلك يجب الأخذ بالإعتبار هذا الخطأ، أو تصفير الجهاز قبل أستخدامه وذلك بضبط مؤشر الجهاز على الصفر.

- الوضع الخطأ للأداة عند إجراء القياس: حيث إن الإنحراف عن خط القياس الصحيح (الذي يجب ان يكون متطابقا أو موازيا لخط البعد المراد قياسه) ولو بمقدار قليل، ينتج عند خطأ بالقياس.
- كذلك فغن عدم تطابق فكوك القياس مع حدود البعد المقاس يؤدي غلى خطأ بالقياس.

- مهارة الشخص وخبرته، ومعرفته بأداة القياس وطريقة أستخدامها الصحيح.
- إختياره لأداة القياس الملائمة وطريقة القياس الصحيحة والمناسبة للقياس.
- قوة النظر التي تؤثر على قراءة الأبعاد، كذلك حصول الخطأ بسبب تعب العامل وتكرار القراءات بكثرة.
طرق القياس:لكي تجري عملية القياس بالشكل الصحيح، وبأقل حد من الأخطاء، يجب توفر الأمور الآتية:
- أداة قياس ملائمة لإجراء القياس.
- طريقة قياس مناسبة (مثلا طريقة مطابقة البعد المنتج مع البعد المطلوب بإستخدام قدود القياس).
- مهارة الشخص القائم بالقياس ومعرفته.
وتختلف طرق القياس المتبعة إعتمادا على شكل الجسم المطلوب قياسه وحجمه وكذلك على درجة الدقة accuracy المطلوب قياس الأبعاد بحدودها ومن هذه الطرق:
أ‌. طريقة القياس بإستخدام أجهزة القياس البسيطة (الأجهزة الناقلة). كالفرجال caliper الخارجي والداخلي.
ب‌. طريقة القياس بإستخدام الأدوات والأجهزة المدرجة. كالمسطرة rule والمنقلة protractor لإعطاء القيم المباشرة للأبعاد.
ت‌. طريقة القياس بإستخدام الأجهزة المدرجة ذات الدقة العالية: كالقدمة ذات الورنية vemier والميكرومترmicrometer، للحصول على قراءات ذات دقة أفضل للأبعاد.
كذلك الإستعانة بوسائل مختلفة لتكبير أقسام التدريج، كإستخدام العدسات المكبرة magnifying lense أو أستخدام ترتيبات ميكانيكية كما في جهاز البيان ذي القرص المدرج dial indicator .
ث‌. طريقة القياس المعتمدة على حركة الأشعة الضوئية وإسقاطها
كما في جهاز الإسقاط الضوئي optical contour projector أو على خاصية التداخل الضوئي كالبلورات الضوئية optical flats .
ج. طريقة القياس المعتمدة غلى فرق الضغوط للهواء المضغوط compressed air لقياس الإنحراف بالأبغاد.
د. طرق القياس بإستعمال قدود القياس standard gauges ذات الأشكال والأبعاد المحددة لفحص صحة او مقياس المنتج أو خطئه، أو أستخدام محددات القياس limit gauges لتحديد كون أبعاد المنتج ضمن الحدود limits المقبولة.

دقة القياس measuring accuracyالقياس هو العلم والفن المتعلقان بتحديد الأطوال وضبط الأبعاد، والقياس الدقيق هو الصرح القوي الذي تقوم عليه الصناعات الحديثة، وهو الدعامة الأولى بل الأساس الذي يعتمد عليه الإنتاج الصناعي في جميع مراحله، وما يترتب عليه من تبادل السلع بين دول العالم، إلى حتمية تصنيع منتجات بقياسات موحدة متفق عليها دوليا بتفاوتات تكاد تكون معدومة في معظم المشغولات. 

قياس الأبعاد باستخدام المساطر الحديدية USING STEEL RULERS
يعتبر قياس الأبعاد من بين أهم العمليات التقنية التي نقوم بها خلال عمليات التشغيل و الإنتاج الصناعي للقطع بحيث تلعب هذه العملية دورا مهما في تصنيع القطع حسب المواصفات الفنية و بالتالي ضمان جودتها. تستعمل كذلك القياسات الدقيقة كأداة تقييم العمليات الإنتاجية و ضمان تصنيع منتجات تحقق مستوى الأداء المطلوب.
رغم التقدم التكنولوجي الهائل في مجال القياسات الذي سمح بتوفير أجهزة الكترونية دقيقة و معقدة لقياس الأبعاد , إلا أن الأجهزة الميكانيكية البسيطة تبقى سيدة مجال القياسات في ورش التشغيل و المختبرات التدريبية. و من أهم هذه الأجهزة و التي ما زالت و ستبقى إلى أجل غير مسمى في متناول الفني و المهندس لإجراء قياسات الأبعاد :
المسطرة الحديدية Steel rule
القدمة ذات الورنية Vernier Caliper
الميكرومتر Micrometer
في هذا التقرير سنستعرض معا طريقة استعمال المسطرة الحديدية لقياس الأبعاد. يلي بعد ذلك عرض تقنية القدمة ذات الورنية و الميكرومتر في الأبواب اللاحقة.

تعتبر المسطرة الحديدية من أدوات قياس الأبعاد الأكثر شيوعا في الورش و في المصانع. تستعمل عادة في إجراء القياسات العادية للقطع المشغولة و في نقل الأبعاد من الرسومات و التصاميم إلى خامات التشغيل و القطع المصنعة.
تصنع المساطر عادة من الصلب الذي لا يتأثر كثيرا بالتغيرات التي قد تحدث في محيط العمل من درجة الحرارة, الرطوبة و الاهتزازات.
عادة ما تحتوي المسطرة الحديدية على تدرج بالبوصة من ناحية و بالمليمتر من ناحية أخرى. ينصح باستعمال وحدة المليمتر في قياساتنا و هذا تماشيا مع النظام الدولي للقياسات (SI) إلا انه في بعض الحالات يمكن إجراء القياس غلى النظام الانجليزي حيث نستعمل وحدة البوصة. يمكن أن نذكر هنا بقانون التحويل بين الوحدتين :


على الفني و المهندس أن يتقن القياس على المسطرة الحديدية بالوحدتين و أن يعرف قانون التحويل كما يمكنه استعمال بعض الجداول الصناعية المتواجدة في الورش.
تسمح المسطرة الحديدية بإجراء قياس أطوال المشغولات بدقة قياس تساوي 1 مم في حين يمكن إجراء القياس بدقة 0.5 مم على بعض المساطر.
بالنسبة للمسطرة المجسدة للوحدة البريطانية (البوصة) فقد تكون مدرجة بأحد أجزاء البوصة و هي:

حتى يسهل علينا استعمال هذه الأجزاء و ما يقابله كأعداد عشرية يمكن لنا أن نستعمل الجداول الصناعية المتوفرة في ورش التشغيل و التي تعد كأدوات مساعدة للفني في عمليات القياس و مثال منها موضح على الشكل التالي:
أنواع المساطر الحديدية:
مسطرة ضيقة لقياس أعماق الثقوب
مسطرة حديدية صغيرة مع ممسك لقياس الأبعاد الصغيرة .
قراءة قياس المسطرة الحديدية
تعتبر المسطرة الحديدية من أول أجهزة قياس الأبعاد التي تعاملنا معها منذ السنوات الأولى للدراسة الابتدائية نظرا لسهولة استعمالها حيث أن قراءة القياس عليها بسيط جدا. عادة ما تكون المسطرة مدرجة بالمليمتر ( 1 mm) و بنصف المليمتر ( 0.5 mm).
دقة المسطرة = 0.5 mm

قصد إجراء القياس الدقيق على المسطرة الحديدية يجب إتباع الطريقة التالية:




قياس الأبعاد باستعمال القدمة ذات الورنية USING VERNIER CALIPERS
خلال عمليات التشغيل و من حين لآخر يقوم الفني بالتحقق من مطابقة أبعاد القطع المشغولة مع المواصفات الموضوعة على التصاميم سواء من ناحية الشكل، أو الأبعاد أو جودة الأسطح. و لا يمكن أن يتأتى ذلك إلا عن طريق إجراء عمليات القياس على هذه الخصائص. إن جودة المنتجات الصناعية تستدعي تصنيع قطع ميكانيكية بدقه عاليه تتجاوز دقه المسطرة الحديدية ,لهذا فإن القياسات الدقيقة تستلزم استعمال أجهزة أكثر دقة مثل القدمة ذات الورنية و الميكر ومتر. كما تستعمل هذه الأجهزة الدقيقة أثناء تركيب الماكينات و أدوات القطع و أثناء إجراء عمليات الصيانة عليها.
تعتبر القدمة ذات الورنية من بين أهم أجهزه القياس المستعملة في ورش الميكانيكا بصفة عامة و ورش التشغيل بصفة خاصة. ترجع هذه الأهمية للإمكانات المتعددة للقدمة في قياس الأبعاد مقرونة مع سهولة الإستعمال زيادة على دقتها الممتازة.

تستعمل القدمة ذات الورنية في الورش و المختبرات لإجراء قياسات الأبعاد الخارجية و الداخلية و أعماق الثقوب في القطع و المشغولات.
أ - الأبعاد الخارجية External Measurements
ب - الأبعاد الداخلية Internal Measurements
ج - أعماق الثقوب Depth Measurements

________________________________________
3 - مكونات جهاز القدمة ذات الورنية
يمثل الشكل التالي جهاز القدمة ذات الورنية.

يتكون جهاز القدمة ذات الورنية من جزئين أساسين:
أ - الجزء الثابت: ويحتوي على فك ثابت (fixed Jaw) متصل بمسطرة القياس الرئيسي (main scale). عادة ما تكون مسطره القياس الرئيسي مدرجه بالمليمتر (mm) من جهة و بالبوصة (inch) من جهة أخرى. نقرأ على مسطرة القياس الرئيسي المليمترات الصحيحة.
ب - الجزء المتحرك: وهو على شكل منزلقة تحمل الفك المتحرك (movable jaw) و ورنيه القياس (vernier scale). تكون ورنيه القياس مدرجه بأجزاء المليمتر المتمثل في دقه الجهاز.
تمكن الورنية من قراءة الكسور الموجودة على مسطرة القياس الرئيسي بدقة قياس عالية. عاده ما تكون هذه الدقة بـ: ( 0.1=1/10مم ) أو ( 0.05=1/20 مم ) أو ( مم 0.02= 1/50).
تتم عمليه القياس بأستعمال القدمة ذات الورنية بوضع المقاس المراد قياسه بين الفكين الثابت والمتحرك ( دون الضغط عليهما بقوة).
كما تحتوي القدمة ذات الورنية على ساق أو عمود لقياس أعماق الثقوب. (stem for depth measurements)
4 - طريقة قراءة قياس القدمة ذات الورنية :
تتم عملية قراءة قياس القدمة ذات الورنية على مرحلتين أساسيتين :
أولا : ننظر إلى ورنية القياس وبالتحديد إلى موقع الصفر ونقرأ العدد الذي على يساره والمسجل على مسطره القياس الرئيسي. نسجل قيمه القراءة (A) بالمليمترات الصحيحة.
ثانيا : ننظر إبتداءاً من صفر المسطرة ونحدد أول تطابق تام بين تدرجي المسطرة و الورنية ثم نقرأ عدد تدرج الورنية المسجلة مع التطابق ، يضرب هذا العدد في دقة الورنية ويكون ذلك قيمة قراءه الورنية (B) بأجزاء المليمتر.
يكون حاصل جمع قيمة (A) وقيمة (B) نتيجة قيمة القياس على الجهاز القدمة ذات الورنية.
يتم تحديد دقة الورنية من لوحة تفاصيل الجهاز و عادة ما تكون مسجلة على الجهاز.
إذا لم نتمكن من ذلك فيمكن حساب الدقة بطريقة بسيطة جدا بحيث إذا علمنا بأن مقياس الورنية الإجمالي يساوي 1 مم؛ فيمكن عد عدد التدرجات في الورنية و لتكن ن مثلا. تكون الدقة هي أصغر تدرج على الورنية و تحسب بالعلاقة الدقة = (1/ن) مم.
بصفة عامة إذا كان عدد التدرجات على الورنية ن = 50 (و نسمي هذه الورنية الخمسينية) و تكون دقتها تساوي 1/50 = 0.02 مم.
إذا كان عدد التدرجات على الورنية ن = 20 (و نسمي هذه الورنية العشرينية) و تكون دقتها تساوي 1/20 = 0.05 مم.
الصورة التالية توضح الطريقة الصحيحة لقراءة القياس على جهاز القدمة ذات الورنية. نؤكد هنا أنه من الأخطاء الشائعة في أوساط بعض الفنيين الصناعيين قراءة القياس الرئيسي من على حافة الورنية. هذا خطأ و يجب القراءة على صفر الورنية. قد يترتب على هذا الخطأ في القراءة خطأ قياس يتعدى 2 مم مع كل قياس.


توجد أنواع متعددة من القدمات المستعملة لقياس الأبعاد في المختبر و في الورش. من بين أهم الأنواع نذكر ما يلي:

الصورة تبين قدمة ذات الورنية تستعمل لقياس قطر خارجي لأسطوانة (الشغلة)
يتم إستعمال و قراءة القياس على الجهاز بالطريقة التي تم شرحها في الأجزاء السابقة.

تستعمل القدمة الإلكترونية بنفس الطريقة المذكورة للقدمة ذات الورنية. إلا أن قراءة نتيجة القياس تكون مباشرة على الشاشة الألكترونية . يتميز هذا النوع بسهولة إستعماله و لكنه حساس و قد تتأثر دقته بالحرارة, الرطوبة و المواد الكيمياوية

قياس الأبعاد باستعمال الميكرومتر USING THE MICROMETERالميكرومتر هو أحد أدق أجهزة قياس الأبعاد المتوفر في ورشات التشغيل و المختبرات بحيث أن دقته عادة ما تكون 0.01 مم و قد تصل في بعض الأجهزة قيما دون ذلك مثل 0.001 مم. زيادة على دقته يتميز جهاز الميكرومتر باستعمالاته المتعددة في قياس الأبعاد و سهولة استخدامه. مبدأ عمل جهاز الميكرومتر مبني على الحركة الدورانية للولب أو القلاووظ.
الاستعمال بالطريقة الصحيحة لجهاز الميكرومتر ضروري و هام لكل فني أو مهندس ميكانيكي يشرف على أعمال التشغيل و التفتيش عن جودة المشغولات المصنعة.
يتكون جهاز ميكرومتر القياس الخارجي من جزئين أساسين:
أ - الجزء الثابت: ويحتوي على إطار أو هيكل الجهاز (Frame) على شكل حرف (U) لحمل بقية مكونات الجهاز الثابتة و المتحركة منها. يسند الإطار كل من العمود الساند (Anvil) و عمود القياس (Spindle - Measuring rod) الذين يستعملان لتثبيت الشغلة المراد قياس أبعادها. كذلك يحمل إطار الجهاز التدرج الرئيسي للقياس أو أسطوانة التدرج الطولي (Sleeve with main scale). يكون التدرج الرئيسي للقياس مدرج بالمليمتر (1 mm) من جهة و ب (0.5 mm) من الأسفل.
ب - الجزء المتحرك: الجزء الأساسي المتحرك هو جلبة القياس (Sleeve) التي إذا قمنا بتحريكها حركة دورا نية عن طريق المسمار الجاس (Ratchet Knob) فيتحرك عمود القياس لتثبيت الشغلة المراد قياسها. عادة ما تكون محيط جلبة القياس مقسم إلى 50 تدرج و يسمح تحريكها دورة كاملة بالتقدم بمقدار 1/2 مم = 0.5 مم. من هنا يمكن استخلاص حساسية الجهاز بأنه قيمة : 0.5/50 = 1/100 = 0.01 مم
الطريقة الصحيحة للقياس بالميكرومتر الخارجي:
الشكل يوضح الطريقة الصحيحة لاستعمال ميكرومتر القياس الخارجي. نقوم بمسك الميكرومتر باليد اليمنى حيث يكون الإطار في راحة اليد و الخنصر داخل الإطار. يستخدم الإبهام و السبابة لتدوير الجلبة قصد تحديد مقاس الشغلة التي نمسكها باليد اليسرى.
الطريقة الصحيحة لقراءة قياس الميكرومتر الخارجي:
إن الميكرومتر جهاز حساس يستعمل في القياسات الدقيقة و لأغراض خاصة في المجال الصناعي, لذلك فإن على مستخدمه مراعاة بعض القواعد الأساسية التي تسمح بإجراء القياس الدقيق على الجهاز. تتم قراءة قياس الميكرومتر على النحو التالي:

يكون نظرنا على حافة جلبة القياس و نقرأ قيمة التدرج المسجل على أسطوانة التدرج الطولي بالمليمتر و نسجل قيمة A.
لاحظ وجود (أو عدمه) أي تدرج 0.5 مم على اسطوانة التدرج الطولي بعد قيمة A : في حالة وجود هذا التدرج أضف قيمة B = 0.5 mm إلى القياس, في حالة عدم وجود التدرج نأخذ قيمة .B = 0 mm
2 - قراءة القياس على الجلبة :نقوم بتحديد التطابق بين تدرج جلبة القياس و الخط الرئيسي على أسطوانة التدرج الطولي . نضرب قيمة التدرج المسجل على الجلبة بدقة الجهاز و تكون النتيجة هي قيمة القراءة على جلبة القياس و نرمز لها ب C.
3 - نتيجة القياس على الميكرومتر هي حاصل جمع (A + B + C)
في ورش الميكانيكا و في المختبر تتوفر الميكرومترات بأنواع و أحجام مختلفة كل منها مصمم لإجراء قياس أغراض خاصة. من بين أهم هذه الأنواع نذكر ما يلي:

ميكرومترات مختلفة المقاسات يوجد هناك عدة أنواع لميكرومتر القياس الخارجي و بأشكال مختلفة مصممة لقياسات خاصة. و هي متوفرة بأحجام مختلفة حسب نطاق القياس المتوفر. المقاسات المتوفرة عادة هي : 0 - 25 مم , 25 - 50 مم , 50 - 75 مم , 75 -100 مم حتى يصل المقاس الى 1000 مم.
تستعمل هذه الأجهزة لقياس الأبعاد الخارجية للقطع المشغولة مثل الأقطار الخارجية و السطوح.
ميكرومتر بتسنينات لقياس أقطار البراغي

تتم قراءة القياس على الميكرومتر الداخلي بنفس الطريقة للميكرومتر الخارجي يضاف إلى النتيجة قيمة الطول الصفري للميكرومتر (الطول العمود المضاف).

العناية و المحافظة على جهاز الميكرومتر:يعتبر جهاز الميكرومتر من أدوات القياس ذات الحساسية العالية جدا حيث تصل حسلسية الجهاز إلى 0.01 مم و في بعض الأحيان إلى 0.001 مم. لذا و حتى نحافظ على هذه الدقة الجيدة فيجب علينا أن نتعامل مع الجهاز بعناية كبيرة و حرص عال و إلا فسوف يتلف و تنقص دقته. لهذا فينصح مستعمل الميكرومتر بمراعاة ما يلي:
• عدم تعرض الميكرومتر للسقوط أبدا.
• وضعه في مكان آمن و نظيف بعد الاستعمال
• عند القياس يجب استعمال عجلة التفويت و المسمار الجاس و هذا حتى نتجنب الضغط المبالغ فيه لعمود القياس مما قد يؤثر سلبا على القلاووظ الداخلي للجهاز و بالتالي على دقة الجهاز.
• عدم ترك الجهاز وسط عدد التشغيل أو مواد أخرى.
• عدم وضع الميكرومتر على الرايش الناتج عن عمليات تشغيل المواد أو غبار التجليخ.
• عدم تعرضه للزيوت و سوائل التبريد.
إذا تمت مراعاة هذه التعليمات و أجريت القراءة بالطريقة الصحيحة، فإن القياس باستعمال الميكرومتر سيكون دقيقا جدا.


منقول


----------



## عمراياد (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## أمين بكري (4 أبريل 2011)

رائع جدا


----------

